# Women's most famous sex fantasies



## Suspecting (Jan 8, 2013)

I don't know if this has been already posted but I recently read a story/study at MSN about top 13. women's sex fantasies. It looked like this:

13. Sex with partner's best friend
12. Sex in front of camera
11. Anal sex
10. Sex with ex
9. Forced sex
8. Sex with other people
7. Sex with a co-worker or (school) study pal
6. Sex with two people (FFM)
5. Sex with a stranger
4. Sex with two men
3. Sex with a woman
2. Sex in public place
1. Dominative sex aka S&M roleplay

It looks like 9. and 1. could be the same actually so it's a bit confusing. However, this all left me wondering, where is the fantasy of having sex with the actual partner?


----------



## Waking up to life (Nov 29, 2012)

A fantasy isn't necessarily something you WOULD do if given the chance...it's just something that the thought of it turns you on. It's taboo, risqué, exciting to imagine, and that's all a fantasy needs to be. Sex with your partner IS real and accessible, not taboo, so not as likely to be involved in a fantasy. Doesn't mean you don't want them or enjoy them or look forward to having sex with them.


----------



## Omgitsjoe (Oct 1, 2012)

Not for nothing but my Mrs has about a dozen of those 13 fantasies playing in her head at any given time hhhmmmmmmm !!??


----------



## abcl06735 (Mar 30, 2013)

There was a study about this back in the 70s. A book came out of it. Can't remember the name. 

The list fits in with what the book found, although they found also some pretty extreme fantasies that were frankly disturbing. 

What was interesting was many of the women interviewed said acting out these fantasies never entered their head. They were just fantasies, something to add spice to their lovemaking.

Most of the women who had acted out them however, regretted it. It was not as much fun as they thought it was going to be. Some felt degraded and abused, others ashamed, others were frightened by the experience.

I worked with a guy who carried out his favorite fantasy. It was a foursome with his girlfriend, who he loved very much, his best friend and his best friend's girlfriend. 

The idea was as exciting as hell to him and when they finally got round to doing it, he was having a great time until he saw his friend having sex with his girlfriend. He then felt suddenly ill and had been disturbed by it ever since, he told me.


----------



## Stonewall (Jul 5, 2011)

abcl06735 said:


> There was a study about this back in the 70s. A book came out of it. Can't remember the name.
> 
> The list fits in with what the book found, although they found also some pretty extreme fantasies that were frankly disturbing.
> 
> ...


The name of the book was "My secret garden"


----------



## doubletrouble (Apr 23, 2013)

I've lived out many of my fantasies. 

My current living fantasy is sex with my beautiful wife. Yummm!


----------



## Rags (Aug 2, 2010)

abcl06735 said:


> There was a study about this back in the 70s. A book came out of it. Can't remember the name.
> 
> The list fits in with what the book found, although they found also some pretty extreme fantasies that were frankly disturbing.
> 
> ...


Actually, we have the book, 'My Secret Garden' - and it has a whole section on fantasies that became reality. The majority of them didn't regret it - although bear in mind this was a self-selecting group of women of women who submitted material - those who were ashamed or degraded by it may well not have come forward.

Some of the fantasies are simple and fleeting, and some are deep, intense and detailed.

Some are really quite vanilla (warm tropical beach) - some are extreme and disturbing (pain & being torn to pieces)

Many of them are mental only, and the women expressed that they would be horrified to even consider making threm reality.
However quite a few are either reality, or partially based in reality.
It turns out that some women actually do like having anonymous sex/group sex/animal sex (literally, with animals) - there is a huge range.
Possibly more inventive than the majority of mens' fantasies.

Many of them are not erotic, from my POV.


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

Suspecting said:


> I don't know if this has been already posted but I recently read a story/study at MSN about top 13. women's sex fantasies. It looked like this:
> 
> 13. Sex with partner's best friend
> 12. Sex in front of camera
> ...


1, 2, 9, 11, & 12 could easily be with the actual partner. Having said that... only 2 & 12 even remotely appeal to me, even in fantasy. Sex with someone other than my partner is NOT something I fantasize about. I don't understand those who do. But, it's not for me to say what is or is not ok for another person. It's ok though... I already know I'm one of the odd women on here.


----------



## SomedayDig (Jul 17, 2012)

Suspecting said:


> *12. Sex in front of camera*
> *11. Anal sex*
> *9. Forced sex*
> *2. Sex in public place
> ...


There they are!

As has already been said, fantasy is fantasy. It's okay to keep them inside the grey matter, and can actually be pretty enjoyable talking about them. Following up on them? Well, as a couple, you better be extremely open and honest about do's and don'ts.


----------



## Suspecting (Jan 8, 2013)

Maricha75 said:


> 1, 2, 9, 11, & 12 could easily be with the actual partner. Having said that... only 2 & 12 even remotely appeal to me, even in fantasy. Sex with someone other than my partner is NOT something I fantasize about. I don't understand those who do. But, it's not for me to say what is or is not ok for another person. It's ok though... I already know I'm one of the odd women on here.


But. I'm sure you've read hundreds of posts on CWI forum, shouldn't come as a suprise to you. Basically 3, 5, 7, 8, 10 and 13 are all about infidelity and both 4 and 6 could be too if no partner's consent. That's about a whopping 61.5%. On the other hand studies are what they are.


----------



## Tall Average Guy (Jul 26, 2011)

Suspecting said:


> But. I'm sure you've read hundreds of posts on CWI forum, shouldn't come as a suprise to you. Basically 3, 5, 7, 8, 10 and 13 are all about infidelity and both 4 and 6 could be too if no partner's consent. That's about a whopping 61.5%. On the other hand studies are what they are.


Was the study directed toward married women, or just women in general?


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

"Most famous" sounds like an odd way of describing a fantasy.

WEIRD.


----------



## Suspecting (Jan 8, 2013)

Tall Average Guy said:


> Was the study directed toward married women, or just women in general?


Can't say for sure... the thread is almost two months old. It was on MSN news. I suppose so because some of the wordings like "Sex with partner's best friend" and "Sex with other people".

Jellybeans, the most famous simply means the top 13 fantasies amongst the women they interviewed.


----------



## hambone (Mar 30, 2013)

Suspecting said:


> I don't know if this has been already posted but I recently read a story/study at MSN about top 13. women's sex fantasies. It looked like this:
> 
> 13. Sex with partner's best friend
> 12. Sex in front of camera
> ...


As far as the difference between 1 and 9.. Forced sex... could be that someone managed to get a hold of some personal pictures and won't give them back with out... some sort of favors. Or a policeman is claiming all kind of bogus reason to arrest you... unless you're willing to work a deal... 

My wife has a lot of those fantasies. She has told me that she would be absolutely terrified to act them out. She much prefers me to "tell her stories" about her fantasies during lovemaking. 

And, some of those fantisies.. she prefers me to not tell her stories about because they are "too intense". Or, perhaps I'm just a good story teller. 

At any rate. I have a very good handle on what turns her on.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

> 3. Sex with a woman


Third place? Even beats sex with two men?

THATS IT! MORE PROOF THAT ALL WOMEN ARE BI OR BI IN DENIAL!


----------



## Rags (Aug 2, 2010)

hambone said:


> My wife has a lot of those fantasies. She has told me that she would be absolutely terrified to act them out. She much prefers me to "tell her stories" about her fantasies during lovemaking.
> 
> And, some of those fantisies.. she prefers me to not tell her stories about because they are "too intense". Or, perhaps I'm just a good story teller.
> 
> At any rate. I have a very good handle on what turns her on.


Ahh ... I'm rarely envious, but this is one aspect where I am a little. My wife hardly seems to have fantasies. so stories etc, don't do much for her. I'd love to be able to tell my wife stories to excite her.
(I did manage once ... brought her to orgasm just by talking to her ... but only once, and she's not usually into it.)


----------



## lovelyblue (Oct 25, 2013)

For me.

13. Sex with partner's best friend
6. Sex with two people (FFM)
5. Sex with a stranger
4. Sex with two men
3. Sex with a woman
2. Sex in public place


----------



## MedRepMom (May 15, 2014)

Count me out for 11,10 and 1. The rest I have done or would do if I wasn't married. I don't cheat so sex with two guys will probably never happen.

_Posted via *Topify* using iPhone/iPad_


----------

